# This shouldnt even be made!!!



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

:BIGweepy:












thats just inhumane.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow that is just sad.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

omg horrible! who would keep an animal in a TUBE?


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

and how is the Betta supposed to BREATH? i don't understand this at all- it clearly was not designed by someone who knows anything about these fish.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh Betta? OH BROTHER! This reminds me of those "wall hanging tanks". A downright waste of money, I say. They don't appeal to me at all. 
And neither does THIS, for that matter. You can't even put a NET in it!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's horrible. Makes me so sad. How can they breathe? they have no room! And yes, I HATE those wall hanging tanks too. Ugh. This is just, wow. It breaks my heart to know people keep their bettas in stuff like this.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

AHHH! Here's a few more that I found! Who designs these things? Does anyone here own any of them? :-( 








Personally, Spongebob scares me half to death. This just tops the cake for me. Plus, how big is this thing, anyway??

Ahhh, here's another common one I've seen around: 









I'm sure I'm not the only one seeing these on the market. 

Ooh, what about this one: 








"...not recommended as a permanent home for your Betta".... well, DUH! How do you even clean it out?? 

And this.... this doesn't even begin to make SENSE to me:









I mean, really, can they turn around in it? :-?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ugh. all those are horrible. blehh


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I seen the split one recently in a store. I couldn't believe they had it. Those are all horrible though.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

It's like a person being forced to live in an elevator or a walk in closet- like prison- ick- then people think it's normal for the fish to just lay limp at the bottom of the 4x4 inch space- eeew


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

People don't see bettas as living things. To them they're just ornaments and don't need space to move around.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Whoo! I hope none of y'all are Aussies, 'cause this tank is down under my Bottom 10 of bad Betta tanks!! 










This is not Photoshopped. This is a real product in Australia. "The 'iPond', which is reportedly sold in some Australia pet stores complete with a Siamese fighting fish, is a miniature fish tank which holds about 650 milliliters once rocks are placed at the bottom."

Rediculous! :evil: I can't believe this! 

One more for y'all: 










Man, this makes me want to go throttle an empty glass bowl.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

This is horrifying to me- but they have an office betta at my boyfriends work that no one really cares about or looks after- he's not even sure who feeds it- but it's still alive somehow- it's a long distance relationship- else I would go there and rescue it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All those things everyone has posted are horrible!


----------



## Zippiner (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm actually guilty of buying a split tank, simply because it was all I could afford at the time.

I did, however, take the wall out and give the Betta the full tank until I could afford a much larger tank.

As for the Oh Betta tank, I think the oxygen is supplied by the real plant at the bottom, but it just looks cruel.. : /


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 3 split tanks from Petsmart, the triangle shaped ones with a lid. But I put one betta in each.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I own this. As I've said: Useless unless conditioning a pair.








I LOVE Spongebob. If this was bigger I'd buy it.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

MrVampire 181, I know using it for conditioning is fine, but people actually think they can permanently keep Bettas in that divided cup setup. I wasn't trying to upset anyone who actually owns that setup. I apologize. 


Anyway, moving on. 
This is kinda fun looking for all of these silly "tanks". More like cups, the half of 'em. 

When seahorses attack! Or rather, "bring back the Little Mermaid and leave the Betta alone!"










And another??









Whew, that's pretty intense. I could see putting a FAKE fish in there... that'd be cool. but a living, breathing animal? No way! 

By the way, I take back my 'mermaid' comment above. Lookit this: 









Mermaid: "The last sacrifice and Poseidon will be pleased!! Muwahahaaaa!" 

And now for the WTH??







That plant doesn't even look SAFE!! :-(

And now, the next one: 









I bet this was originally an idea from a painting... it should've stayed a painting. 

And... THIS WHOLE PAGE. http://www.squidoo.com/bettafishaquablock
Disturbing. 









Okay, I know a few people here on the forum own this setup. But really.... is it big enough, you think? 

Take a good look again. 










That bottle is roughly the size of a Betta. Plus, where can you put the heater? Where is a plant for the Betta to sleep on? 









AND THIS!!! This is a disgrace to both Bettas and HERSHEYS CHOCOLATE!!! :evil:

... I saw a similar one with Hannah Montana on it. I think I might have passed out at the sight of it. Thank goodness I can't find it again. 

gjdfklagjlffff okay, enough of that for now. Sorry for flooding y'all with images, but people just need to see what us humans are doing. Just so we know and can tell others about it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TianTian, it didn't upset me. Actually I don't even like using it. My LFS uses these some of these setups to keep their bettas in, it's better than cups. Really people, why make these? BTW LOL to the comments on the mermaid and seahorse setups TianTian!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You mean this?? I about puked when i saw it. I really do not like hannah montana, and the "Tank" is disgusting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> You mean this?? I about puked when i saw it. I really do not like hannah montana, and the "Tank" is disgusting.


Wow: Two horrible things in one setup, I'm gonna puke!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

This is the worst one though: http://www.frame-taztic-picture-frames.com/Acrylic-Aquariums-Fish-Tank.cfm

They actually describe it as a "fish tank" or "aquarium."


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

"Betta fish in a bomb" - a MK-84 bomb model...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awful, just awful. Geez how hard is it to get your betta a one gallon bowl!?!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Whoo! I hope none of y'all are Aussies, 'cause this tank is down under my Bottom 10 of bad Betta tanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the ipod one is the same thing i came across.. seriously wtf is wrong with people? the designer purse one? these are selfish people.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

that one has a plant and gravel thats glued down? how do you glue down gravel?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Boycot boycot boycot boycot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

TianTian said:


> AHHH! Here's a few more that I found! Who designs these things? Does anyone here own any of them? :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the last one for my betta William. of course he's the only one in it so I took the divider out and a plant so he has more room. He's very little, the pet store I bought him from orders them at a young age.
I do plan on upgrading this winter when he gets bigger.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one similar to the last one but it was only used as temporary quarters for 5 days until I could get its occupant a bigger, more permanent home.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I notice that many of the fish in the pics LOOK SICK- they can't even get healthy fish to model these contraptions for the advertising?


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

OKAY LOOK CLOSELY AT THIS ONE









... thats right there is a bird cage inside of a fish tank. 


okay this is a link... you have to actually read it to believe it
http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/21/give-your-betta-fish-his-own-highway/

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/11303


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

that ipod looking one. is it one of those things where you pull it out of your back pocket and go... lookie what i got! ooohhhh ahhhhh fish that cant turn around.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of those things are absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

If they want a pet that doesn't live long that can live in a portable cup- they should just get sea monkeys


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

ive always thought about getting sea monkeys. just out of curiosity.


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

oh, did you know the ipond plays music? poor things.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

and it's $70 Australian! egad! so it costs like $60 American to torture your fish in a teeny bowl that also plays music? that's just dumb


----------



## cruisergirl14 (Aug 3, 2009)

I came across this when i was looking for a tank and was horrified! Read the description! Its so horrible :[

http://www.target.com/dp/B001XSME0W...se=0&index=target&rh=k:fish book betta&page=1


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

These are all just horrible. I don't know why some people think fish are just ornaments. They live and breathe. They can't just stay in one spot all day. I feel bad keeping a betta in a 1 gallon. Ugh. These just upset me.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like the R2D2 one btw. It's about 3 gallons, I looked it up. It wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Jynx said:


> I notice that many of the fish in the pics LOOK SICK- they can't even get healthy fish to model these contraptions for the advertising?



LOL!!! :lol: Silly, that's the whole point! They look sick because they're probably way cramped and stressed out! :shock:

Wow, this thread exploded with interesting tank pictures!  The toilet one is definitely made of FAIL... though the coffee table one looked fairly interesting, but not for the price.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

they're too small- and they cost $60! ugh!


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

do you have your fish together? vikki


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I read a review of the coffee table one the other week and it said it's ridiculously difficult to clean and the fish can easily jump out and die- also theres a too short cord you can't see in the pics


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

the photo session for these tanks goes like this-

director: okay whats next on the list?
asst: box pics for a trendy fish bowl
director: another one? whatev- do we have a fish for the pics?
asst: yes but the one they sent looks kinda sick and limp
director: yeah he does look kinda sick and limp doesn't he? like an overripe radish top
asst: should I get another one?
director: wha? hells no! we have a deadline! and the people who buy this trendy fish bowl won't care if the fish in the box pic look like he could go belly up any minute- lets get some cool backlight shots!

etc


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha. actually thats probably how it goes.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No all my fish are separated. I have 5 bettas and two 10 gallons. One is split in two and one is split in 3. But right now 3 are in the 10 gallons and two are separated so they can get their meds.


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

so do your fish flare at eachother?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I heart Spongebob, it's cute but I would never put a fish in it!

I actually have a few of those divided half gallon tanks...of course I don't use the divider or anything else that comes it in. I just use it for salt baths and a holding tank while I'm cleaning/fixing up their main tanks. I don't see how anyone could use it as a permanent home.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i use the split one when i am cleaning out their tanks i cant believe people actually put bettas their*


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

dr2b said:


> "Betta fish in a bomb" - a MK-84 bomb model...


wtf is that?!? Why do they have a Trigger and Tang in there? Those are pictures of a Trigger and Tang I hope....

Still doesn't make sense.  And of course _every_ fish naturally swims directly up and down in a tube.


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> These are all just horrible. I don't know why some people think fish are just ornaments. They live and breathe. They can't just stay in one spot all day. I feel bad keeping a betta in a 1 gallon. Ugh. These just upset me.


I'm with you! It's disgusting. The IPOD one was particularily disturbing. 

I saw at Petsmart yesterday, I KID YOU NOT...

On the Betta bowl lid (Bettas in blue dyed water 1/2 full in those crappy plastic cups): "Recommended Tank Size < 1 gallon."

:shock: Seriously? Less than 1 gallon? alfkjadlfkajdflhgoiena. I don't get it. 

When I was looking for a tank for my Betta I passed over the 1 gal or 1.5 gallons. I just couldn't do it.  A 2.5 was my minimum.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

*I don't know if anyone's mentioned the iPond because I didn't read more after the first page, but cheak it out:*
*http://www.myfishtank.net/fish-news/ipond/*

*Who would even come up with that one? :-?:shock:*


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I don't get why they think they can be in something so small. That's why we have this site. To tell new betta owners to get a tank 2.5+


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

My betta's in a two gallon, and he seems perfectly happy. Even so, I'm chomping at the bit to upgrade him to a 5 gallon as soon as I can. I don't have the money just yet, and for now he's energetic, happy and eating just fine, so I'm not too worried. It's way better than that 2 1/2 cup bit of plastic he lived in at the store. We call it his loft apartment in Athens (his decorations are a wide-leafed plant and a tiny greek ruin). I think his 5 gallon will be more of a manse. ^.^


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

*okay*

so i got a 1.5 tank with a filter. is that going to be okay for my new betta when i get him this weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 1.5 gallon will be fine. I have one of mine in a 1.5 gallon critter keepre. Make sure you keep up with water changes.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, water changes are very important with smaller containers.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Pet stores sell tons of these horrible tanks. It's a business, they sell, that's all they care about.


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

water changes should be how often... even if i have a filter?


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Whoo! I hope none of y'all are Aussies, 'cause this tank is down under my Bottom 10 of bad Betta tanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im an Aussie, and would you believe I have actually seen something like that at a little pet shop near home.
It disgusts me...and to make matters worse the shop owner was trying to sell it to these teenage kids, as it "looks cool"...GRRRRR....
SO WRONG.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ugh, look at this one. It's not a betta fish, it's a gold fish. But I like them too. It's horrible.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I made a thread about this topic awhile back, there are a lot of the same products as this one, but if you are interested it's here...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=26089


----------

